# Help with name of soft plastic bait



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I need to know the name of this soft plastic bait. I used it last year and had great luck with it but i cant remember excactly what it is called. Its alot like a lizard but has a worm body with a plasitc skirt at the top, and twister tails coming from the top and bottom sides, it also had two twister tails coming out of the end. Does anyone have any idea what its called?


----------



## BassDonut (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm betting it's a Yamamoto Senko Kreature:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=10&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you, thats almost it. but close enough. the one i used had twister tail closes to the skirt instead of the paddles, but thats what im pretty much looking for.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

venom also has a plastic kind of like this called the stone cats.doesn't have all the stuff hanging off but still a good bait.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

CarpFreak- The bait you are asking about is classified as a creature bait. A number of companies have a version of one. Here is a link to Cabelas with several of the creature baits they sell. You can look at several of the online tackle stores and get an idea of the different creatures out there. Maybe you will even find the one you were using. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...166&parentType=category&cmCat=MainCatcat20166


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep, it was a power hawg the only difference is that the ones i had had a small skirt at the top but those are close enough.The ones i had were a cheap off brand but they worked pretty good, but those will do. Thank you guys.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Zoom Makes a bait like called The Brush Hawg it almost looks like your power hawg.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I will have to check that out.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Skirted Grubs are what yur lookin for, I use Yamamoto mostly but alot of dif peeps have been coming out with the same, check Hula Grub by Yamamoto, a lil pricy, bout $7 for ten but they produce


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

ok thanks.


----------

